# Symphony in F minor



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

So this started out as a Romantic imitation sort of thing, but after the first movement I decided I'd take it further. It is another one of those "fun" things that I like to do on Sibelius, but this one took a long while to complete.

Enjoy! It is an indulgent piece lol


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Quite good!

I would just recommend a wider chromatic harmony especially for the mid/late romantic era. It seemed a bit too diatonic-leaning.


----------



## ulvhedin (Jan 15, 2016)

What software did you use to compose that?


----------

